# Best release



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

What is the best release?


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Carter 2-shot IMPO.....I tried about 20 and this one felt the best and it is dummy proof!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have the Tru-fire Bulldog Buckle Trigger Spring with Foldback and absolutely love it. smooth and durable.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Check out the product review sticky at the top of this forum. There is a good review for a release. Personally I shoot fingers, never found a release I liked.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO, for hunting, it's the Jackrabbit.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=202986

Feel free to ask any questions. I've been shooting it for about a year and am still impressed.


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

i have a scott the shark model and love it very smooth release


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a tru fire judge like it alot. The only regret I have is that it is not the fold back. I just ordered the tru fire 360 fold back. I'll let you know


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

one with a buckle. Velcro is too hard to get back in the same exact position everytime.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Scott Caliper release....love it...no problems, and very smooth. I also agree about getting one with a buckle.


----------

